# finasteride



## callaway (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what happend to ag-guys liquisteride?  I don't see it anymore, and I am in need!  I don't see it on cemproducts either.  If someone has any suggestions, PM me.

C_


----------



## callaway (Jun 9, 2008)

Just to update everyone.  I contacted ag-guys and they do not carry liquisteride anymore.

C_


----------



## ironfreak2 (Jul 30, 2008)

it doesn't seem like anyone is selling fina anymore


----------



## jwalk127 (Jul 30, 2008)

buy the animal pellets and just convert the shit.


----------



## callaway (Jul 30, 2008)

jwalk127 said:


> buy the animal pellets and just convert the shit.



Animail pellets?  I am not sure what that is, but IF it you are talking about finaplix (synovex-h), fyi...we are talking about finasteride (propecia).

C_


----------

